# Directions to Welcare Hospital Garhoud?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi All. I have to be at the hospital in the morning. I have a GPS but it has failed me many a time in Dubai. The hospital's website is next to no help either. Can anyone give me a general idea of where this hospital is? The doc only told me by Festival City. I'm coming from JLT and would prefer to take SZR.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

By Festival City in the Dubai sense of the word. It's round the corner from the entrance to the Irish Village, or Millenium airport Hotel depending.

SZR - Garhoud Bridge - Take the right exit heading for Garhoud (but not far right that's Festival Centre) - Will bring you out onto Casablanca road, as if heading to the airport. Top of Casablanca Road at the lights, u-turn and head back down. First right at the Millenium Airport Hotel and it's at the end of that street on the left, just past the supermarket.

If you miss the right at Millenium Airport Hotel, you can take the next right (just after the petrol station) which will take you past the Irish village on your left. The road bends round and the hospital is on your right.

Casablanca Road, Dubai in Google maps will show you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

They have given their location map and the coordinates for the GPS - should be helpful? Could also call them?
Welcare Hospital :: Multi-Specialty Hospital in Dubai, UAE - Contact Us - Contact Information & Location Map


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Easiest way is to jump on the Metro - GCICO Station and it is literally a 4 minute walk to Welcare


----------

